# Achilles vs Kratos



## Bolt Crank (Aug 9, 2008)

Achilles (Ilium/Olympos) vs Kratos (God of War)


There is one scene where Achilles kills three gods- Hermes, Hades, and Ares- in about five minutes.

Who wins?


Alt. fight: Homer's Achilles in full-on demigod mode (post-Patroclus, w/ divine armor) vs Kratos.

Who wins?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 9, 2008)

Kratos. I loathe Kratos with every fiber of my being but the guy makes a living killing people he shouldn't be able to.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Aug 9, 2008)

You realize Homer's achilles was fully mortal and got hurt by a guy who's main ability was being ambidextrous...

But I also dislike the way God of War shits on Greek mythology so I say Kratos trips on a rock and kills himself.


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 9, 2008)

Brad Pitt>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>All


----------



## Zetta (Aug 9, 2008)

Achilles didn't actually kill those gods. He killed their Avatars. Had he fought against their full forms, they would have raped Achilles.

That being said, Kratos outfeats him by having beaten Zeus and killed both Ares and Athena.


----------



## Vault (Aug 9, 2008)

kratos rapes this

smashing gods on doors is pimp


----------



## Zetta (Aug 9, 2008)

vault023 said:


> kratos rapes this
> 
> smashing gods on doors is pimp



Theseus was not a god. He was a halfgod and with fairly poor feats at that. There are humans with better feats, such as Jason.


----------



## Vault (Aug 9, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Theseus was not a god. He was a halfgod and with fairly poor feats at that. There are humans with better feats, such as Jason.



demigods are still kinda classified as gods so yeah


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Aug 9, 2008)

Bolt Crank said:


> Achilles (Ilium/Olympos) vs Kratos (God of War)
> 
> 
> There is one scene where Achilles kills three gods- Hermes, Hades, and Ares- in about *five minutes*.



You mean seconds right ? 

And i don't know about Kratos' feats but if your talking about the same Achillies that fought those gods he can go into the Slow Time. Things where so slow they looked like they weren't actually moving.

Then again even if Kratos is much faster than him and much stronger than him he won't actually be able to kill him unless he can reality warp.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 9, 2008)

Ilium/Olympos version wins easily.  Slow time, durability (mountainside-splitting blows don't even budge him) and speed (so fast it seemed like he teleported, even in some Gods' eyes) make Achilles the victor.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 10, 2008)

See above Crimson Dragoon's post.


When I read Ilium/Olympos i understood that those Gods, being super-evolved 'posthumans', were still physically those Gods. They just used thier advanced tech to repair themselves after injury or death.

And I think I recall Achilles being tuned through quantum mechanics to be killed only by Paris, from an arrow in the heel. To the point that Zeus was unable to shoot him with Odysseus's bow from point-blank range.* And when he killed Zeus, Zeus was dead. Permanently.

I agree. God of War does mock and abuse the Greek mythology upon which it was "based."

(*) Although Zeus threatened Achilles with scattering his atoms across space and time- He would still be alive, but it was one way Zeus could get around the quantum flux preventing Achilles from dying. Achilles, for what it was worth, ignored this and merely thought Zeus was babbling nonsense.


----------



## DeusExMachina (Aug 10, 2008)

I can argue that the Titans and the Gods in GoWverse was so watered down compared to their myth counterpart to even allow Kratos to do this. If Kratos was to set foot onto the Greek Myth universe, he would be owned the second he walks in...

I hate Kratos really.

Anyways Archille have better feats than Kratos.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 10, 2008)

Bolt Crank said:


> See above Crimson Dragoon's post.
> 
> 
> When I read Ilium/Olympos i understood that those Gods, being super-evolved 'posthumans', were still physically those Gods. They just used thier advanced tech to repair themselves after injury or death.
> ...



I'm sorry, are we talking about the same mythological Greek Patheon?


----------



## HumanWine (Aug 10, 2008)

Achilles of legend rapestomps Kratos, he cant die.


----------



## The World (Aug 10, 2008)

Is that why he's dead? lol


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 10, 2008)

Kratos looks at him and turns around goes home and fucks 10 chicks at a time.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 10, 2008)

Diomedes beats the shit out of both of them.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 11, 2008)

Zetta said:


> I'm sorry, are we talking about the same mythological Greek Patheon?



Maybe not. I was talking about two sci-fi books by Dan Simmons, not the _Iliad_ or _Odyssey_ by Homer.


----------



## quizzlix?! (Aug 11, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> You realize Homer's achilles was fully mortal and got hurt by a guy who's main ability was being ambidextrous...
> 
> But I also dislike the way God of War shits on Greek mythology so I say Kratos trips on a rock and kills himself.



i agree with this post


----------



## Narutoh (Aug 11, 2008)

Kratos of course


----------



## Gooba (Aug 11, 2008)

Kratos > Fates > *


----------



## HumanWine (Aug 11, 2008)

Bolt Crank said:


> Maybe not. I was talking about two sci-fi books by Dan Simmons, not the _Iliad_ or _Odyssey_ by Homer.


This Achilles literally cannot die unless you are writing the story.

7

7


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 12, 2008)

HumanWine said:


> This Achilles literally cannot die unless you are writing the story.
> 
> what's this gay skype shit
> 
> what's this gay skype shit



Oh well. 





Is Zetta banned?


----------

